# Paintbrush Only



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2007)

no other programs allowed, just paintbrush or equivalent.
i'll start.


----------



## Smirgen (Apr 1, 2007)

One happy leprechaun..


----------



## smkpt (Apr 1, 2007)

lol good pics


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2007)

i got work to do.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2007)

i tried a little harder. come on now everyone has paint brush and most of you are in "creative" moods. gets busy. sunday night homework.


----------



## Smirgen (Apr 1, 2007)

ha ha Cool fdd2blk, hey is it just me or is one of the continents on your largest Planet giving us the finger ??


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 1, 2007)

it just turned out that way. hahahahaha


----------



## smkpt (Apr 1, 2007)

hahaha your pretty good at that fdd lol, ill be back later maybe ill give the paint brush a try when i get back


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## smkpt (Apr 7, 2007)

i want to but i dont know what to draw lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2007)

how about EASTER BUNNIES!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2007)

my bunny


----------



## smkpt (Apr 7, 2007)

how do you put a pic in here from paint??


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2007)

i save it to a folder. then take it from the folder.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2007)

don't use quick reply. use the REPLY icon to the left. then use the attachment icon to access your folder. load then attach it.


----------



## smkpt (Apr 7, 2007)

when i try to upload it, it says the file is to big, then when i resize it to a smaller size it still says the same thing??


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2007)

try saving it as jpeg.


----------



## smkpt (Apr 7, 2007)

k i think i got it this time lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 7, 2007)

very nice rabbit. hope he sees you soon.

nobody else can draw? silly pot heads.


----------



## drochoker (Apr 8, 2007)

i dont know...


----------



## Smirgen (Apr 8, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA Those are great Keep em coming.


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 8, 2007)

how do put the pic on here i have no clue


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (Apr 8, 2007)

My effort.
This is a fun game!


----------



## Smirgen (Apr 8, 2007)

No Repreive for Kenny...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2007)

i love it. now we're getting somewhere. good job on all.


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 8, 2007)

could som1 please help me put a pic 0n this thread


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> could som1 please help me put a pic 0n this thread


go to the bottom of the page and use the reply icon, not the quick reply. then type in a sentence. then click on the paper clip next to the smiley face to add your pic.


----------



## smkpt (Apr 8, 2007)

go to paint. paint somthing. save as jpeg. come here and go to -Go Advanced- next to post quick reply. click on the little paper clip by the top of the reply box. click browse. click on the pic you want. click uplaod. click close this window. click the arrow by the paper clip. click on the attachment you want. click submit reply.


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 8, 2007)

o.k let's see if this worksView attachment 7173


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 8, 2007)

just wanted to learn how. next pic will be a killer.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2007)

and another.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 8, 2007)

ANYONE ?


----------



## Smirgen (Apr 8, 2007)

Spy vs Highspy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr_issues (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice one!!! I've tried but I suck at paint!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2007)

mr_issues said:


> Nice one!!! I've tried but I suck at paint!



come on you saw me rabbit, right?


----------



## mr_issues (Apr 8, 2007)

ok ok here... this is the only one I have tried to do so far...


----------



## mr_issues (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok so that one sucked just like I told you it did lmao...
Here's my latest one


----------



## smkpt (Apr 8, 2007)

hahahahahaha i love the spy vs highspy


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2007)

hella funny. all of them.


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 8, 2007)

damn i must be real boredView attachment 7196


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 8, 2007)

wrong pic wait just a min


----------



## smkpt (Apr 8, 2007)

wheres the pic??


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 8, 2007)

i think i got it. i couldn't get the pic on here.View attachment 7197


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Apr 8, 2007)

That was my half ounce of creativity. Now we'll do fun.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 8, 2007)

PUT OUT THE FIRE!...GREAT THREAD FDD...THANKS FOR THE FUN.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks.

they're starting to get good. i'm gonna have to step it up a notch.

keep coloring kiddies. and smoke a fatty.


----------



## smkpt (Apr 9, 2007)

lol i got my blunt design from BIGMIKE and my bong design from Smirgen


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 9, 2007)

^^^^^^ Is that the rollitup national flag.. LOL


----------



## Smirgen (Apr 9, 2007)

One more before bed.


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 9, 2007)

60 leaves not 50 huh.
nice pics smirgen.


----------



## Smirgen (Apr 9, 2007)

NO GROW


> 60 leaves not 50 huh.


Oooops...You just had to count em didnt ya? LOL   



> nice pics smirgen


Thanks No Grow,I like everybodys Paint pics too ...I think fdd2blk came up with a great Idea, , Its like we get a visual of whats going on in everybodys head ...and boy is there some Crazy stuff happening in there  .

I gotta hit the sack so I can get up early tomorrow and smoke more weed.


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 9, 2007)

yeah but i have trouble painting big huge tits on sexy women so. you only see half of what is on my mind


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 9, 2007)

Not trying to be nasty but you have to love a womens body


----------



## HumboldtGreenz (Apr 9, 2007)

This picture is pretty self-explanatory, lol. I'm ripped.


----------



## mr_issues (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok so I didn't actually draw this one... I just edited some of the pics I had already with paint... But its funny


----------



## eastlosg1 (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## ChillWill151 (Apr 9, 2007)

haha pretty high right now but this is what my homemade bong looks like. lol its made from a vase at this store callled homegoods


----------



## stoner_kiddie (Apr 11, 2007)

even trees smoke trees )


----------



## matias2911 (Apr 11, 2007)

Paintbrush is the coolest thing ever! Great thread Fdd!


----------



## matias2911 (Apr 11, 2007)

Im feeling the urge to PAINT~!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2007)

this just is not going to cut it.
next one will be several notches higher.
i apologize.


----------



## matias2911 (Apr 11, 2007)

another one


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2007)

did this way to fast.


----------



## matias2911 (Apr 11, 2007)

I dedicate this one to the Rollitup community!


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 11, 2007)

hey fdd2blk is that a pic of your blow up doll. and that almost looks like the second pic i did. i was gonna draw a naked pic to but it would have been ugly as hell so i did the art work thing.


----------



## stoner_kiddie (Apr 11, 2007)

He he he...


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 11, 2007)

matias has been practicing. very nice work.


----------



## matias2911 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Dude, your not too bad yourself, I loved your naked lady --> hilarious!


----------



## drochoker (Apr 13, 2007)

i got bored...and i can write on the screen of my laptop with a pen-type thing


----------



## drochoker (Apr 13, 2007)

sorry

i didnt past anything last time


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 24, 2007)

ok let try and restart this thread


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2007)

i have to warm up.


----------



## NO GROW (Apr 24, 2007)

^^^^^look at the cute handicap kid LOL


----------



## k-town (Apr 24, 2007)

How come nobody drew a weed leaf yet?

Somebody should draw a wead lead smoking some weed(that'll be cool)

I would join in on this but I don't know what the fuck I'm doing on computers and too high to try

peace
k-town


----------



## k-town (Apr 24, 2007)

Stoner kiddie did a cool ass tree with dreadlocks smoking on a blunt, that would make a cool poster

I would hang it in my room!





stoner_kiddie said:


> even trees smoke trees )


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Apr 24, 2007)

but honey, you were sleeping when i posted this

i did not want to wake you...LOL

GOD I LOVE THAT GIRL    

SORRY IN ADVANCE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k-town (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL....Wow man your a natural artist 


BIGMIKE13 said:


> but honey, you were sleeping when i posted this
> 
> i did not want to wake you...LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Hermes (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah... got bored at work this is what i knocked up


----------



## k-town (Apr 24, 2007)

That's pretty good there too Hermies, I wouldn't mind having that as a poster neither.

Boy does that weed leaf look stoned to death

peace
k-town



Hermes said:


> yeah... got bored at work this is what i knocked up


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2007)

Hermes said:


> yeah... got bored at work this is what i knocked up



awesome. i love it!!!


----------



## k-town (Apr 24, 2007)

that is a killer picture! +rep


stoner_kiddie said:


> even trees smoke trees )


----------



## matias2911 (Apr 24, 2007)

Cool as fuck.


----------



## matias2911 (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2007)

having a headache day. i'm working on others but it hurts.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2007)

matias2911 said:


>



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahaha


----------



## matias2911 (Apr 24, 2007)

Try some of my oaxacan , it might take the pain away for a while. I suffer of chronic migranes since I was a kid, nothing has proved more eficient than a few bo ng rips of this particular strain. And, this time it came with a single seed! im so happy, it's a great medicinal/euphoric high, i love it.It only comes around once a year here, in april/may. mmm, smells like cat piss, in a good way..

Cool camel man, I can sense the heat..


----------



## OhioGrown (Apr 24, 2007)

heres the good ones


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 24, 2007)

messin' with my eyes man...


----------



## OhioGrown (Apr 24, 2007)

i changed my post....................


----------



## k-town (Apr 24, 2007)

OhioGrown that is a really good drawing there, maybe the best so far!


----------



## Hermes (Apr 25, 2007)

this is my latest


----------



## Hermes (Apr 25, 2007)

latest artwork.. paintbrush is fun fun fun, especially when im supposed to be working.


----------



## OhioGrown (Apr 26, 2007)

right on,
so if mine is the "best" do i win a $1,000,000 prize?
or do i get a year supply of weed?

you can send the details to my email.


----------



## Hermes (Apr 26, 2007)

i think your cheating ohiogrown, you clearly have some super paintbrush gene... ive never seen cheating of this scale since bush was voted in.


----------



## Mokie (Apr 26, 2007)

wow that makes me all woody inside


----------



## OhioGrown (Apr 26, 2007)

dont know what to say hermes......ive got a stedy hand after i smoke.?


----------



## Hermes (Apr 26, 2007)

well... ill let it slide, but i still think we should test you for some alien paintbrush gene


----------



## OhioGrown (Apr 26, 2007)

if you must....
but ide rather keep a secret a secret


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Apr 29, 2007)

damn, took me forever to find this thread just now. i made this the other day after seein ur guys stuff. im big on doing layered, trippy shit. let me know if u dig it (yeah i cheated with some copy and pasting, its all mspaint tho)




​


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 29, 2007)

that's trippy. i like it. i see satan!!!! lol


----------



## OhioGrown (Apr 30, 2007)

nice avatar fdd. 
now thats trippy!!!


----------



## k-town (Apr 30, 2007)

yeah every time I see it I wipe my screen because I think there's something oily there


----------



## GraF (Apr 30, 2007)

me next me next!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 30, 2007)

GraF said:


> me next me next!!!



cool. i like the drippy.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (May 1, 2007)

ey graf, you spray?


----------



## OhioGrown (May 1, 2007)

do you mean does he "Tag"
like on buildings and trains and such?


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (May 1, 2007)

omg. for the record (and spread the word) "tagging" refers to just that. quick, often simple pieces of graffiti that usually require little to no skill. most commonly done with markers. gotta love how tony hawk and gta have bastardized writer lingo..

but yeah thats what im asking


----------



## OhioGrown (May 2, 2007)

"omg. for the record.. dude its a real term. just so you know, i didnt learn that off of tony hawk.
alot of my art friends are very good at spraying, and yes they do "tag" spots in there town. they are full of skill and they put there time into it.
they dont do senseless sprayed words.....they do really cool art.
how do you think that term got into games like Gta and tony hawk....?....it had to originate somewhere.....and thats what they call it if you spray on something like public property.

my buddies that have tagged before, mainly spray on pieces of big cardboard, and use drip methods and other styles.....is this also what you do?


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (May 3, 2007)

good golly miss molly. yes sir, i understand its a real term. if ur honestly curious, the term started in NY in the late 70's. didnt mean to offend but the term really is being used too broadly nowadays. it shouldnt be used synonymously with "doing graffiti" and it really has nothing to do with who the property is owned by. its the style. the technique, u kno? a "tag" shouldnt take more than 5 seconds. and thats if ur going elaborate. and no, i dont practice on cardboard much nowadays. any prep or practice i get is all sketches.


----------



## GraF (May 3, 2007)

hey there preoqpiedelusion... or however you spell it... lol

I do spray but I only do outside art in stencil form, here is the latest one....

I think this chick is pretty damn sexy for bein a drawing too!!! wait..... is that bad??


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (May 4, 2007)

haha, thats the sexiest stencil ive seen in a good while! what material is that u used?


----------



## GraF (May 4, 2007)

thats just a plastic type material that was used for a folder really thin and doesnt curl when it gets painted


----------



## HighPhi (May 13, 2007)

sweet stencil graf
how do i make some thumbnails of stuff i have done?


----------



## Vermilion (May 14, 2007)

Just for the record. If your tired of the shitty quality of JPEG and Bitmap is too big, save your picture as a .PNG. Its the quality of a bitmap and is hella smaller in size.

Using imageshack.us or photobucket is a real time saver too. Hotlink for forums 1 code is the best, no thumbnails or links required.


----------



## UEDan (May 14, 2007)

Bow down...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2007)

here we go with the silliness.....


----------



## el_maco (May 16, 2007)

how's this, you drew all of those while high?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2007)

el_maco said:


> how's this, you drew all of those while high?



how could i not? i'm always high.


----------



## abudsmoker (May 17, 2007)

No sick days, i just had to take one 2 days ago


----------



## Hobthebob (May 20, 2007)

Like it?


----------



## WillieNelson (May 20, 2007)

Couldn't think of anything else, so I drew my cock.


----------



## preoQpydDlusion (Jun 11, 2007)

more copy n paste. and copy n paste. and copy n paste...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## HighPhi (Jul 20, 2007)

youll have to explain this one for me fdd???


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2007)

Darkness

Imprisoning Me
All That I See
Absolute Horror
I Cannot Live
I Cannot Die
Trapped in Myself
Body My Holding Cell


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey those Metallica guys should smoke weed...They could do a Green Album. I'm thinking the the Call of Ktulu might sound good with some samples of bong hits


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Fdd I'll play but only if I can break the rules and use photoshoped stuf cause my computer is three hours away and I already have a shit ton of photoshop in my photo bucket


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2007)

ThatPirateGuy said:


> Hey Fdd I'll play but only if I can break the rules and use photoshoped stuf cause my computer is three hours away and I already have a shit ton of photoshop in my photo bucket



this thread needs a kick-start. go for it.


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 21, 2007)

made this one for the old myspace a while back


----------



## ThatPirateGuy (Jul 21, 2007)

this one was for a grade in my Intro to the arts class...only made a B though


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 21, 2007)

real tired and real baked...





-anti-racist action-
=]


----------



## Smirgen (Jul 21, 2007)

Mop N Glo


----------



## shamegame (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## WillieNelson (Jul 21, 2007)

Where do the wife and I get some for the baby? Drove all over looking today...


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Jul 21, 2007)

I started with a picture - a blank canvas just blanks me


----------



## Taipan (Aug 7, 2007)

this is on another one of my postsView attachment 21652


----------



## Taipan (Aug 14, 2007)

i hate how threads always stop with my post


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 14, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## madcow (Aug 18, 2007)

This art work was done by girlfriend that passed away in 05.


----------



## madcow (Aug 18, 2007)

I have more of her art if you would like to see just say so!!


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 27, 2007)

madcow said:


> This art work was done by girlfriend that passed away in 05.


This art is beautiful!! its amazing, you know how incredibly hard it is to do that over paint on the comp?.... shes crazy. =)


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2007)

madcow said:


> I have more of her art if you would like to see just say so!!



she did beautiful work. i would love to see more. thank you.


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn, I got on my computer at my house, I'll post it when I get there in a few hours


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Sep 3, 2007)

This is from a song called Acid by Lil' Wyte. Its a song all about an acid trip and the writing in the picture is from the song


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Sep 3, 2007)

......................................I dont understand why I cant post this. It says its too big, I made it a shit ton smaller. Then It said the dimensions are fine but the file is tooo large. Half the pictures here are much larger. Can someone help me with this


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Sep 4, 2007)

Aight finally thanks to fdd2blk I think I got it to work. here's my pic.


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Sep 4, 2007)

Fucking Spiders...

Plus the sun is tripping balls and has another tab on his tongue - damn hippy ass sun.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm not much of an artist. These here are amazing!!! 
YouTube - How to paint the MONA LISA with MS PAINT 
YouTube - Re: How to draw a car in MS. Paint


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Sep 4, 2007)

im amazed major!!!


----------



## avlon06 (Sep 7, 2007)

here is my really bad version of the Carona commercial

">


----------



## avlon06 (Sep 7, 2007)

srry for the double pic post


----------



## 000420 (Sep 8, 2007)

after a couple bowls to help spark the creativity....


----------



## stonerbean (Sep 27, 2007)

This damn zombie took me forever... but it kept me occupied for months.. Thank god for pot


----------



## Zekedogg (Sep 27, 2007)

stonerbean said:


> This damn zombie took me forever... but it kept me occupied for months.. Thank god for pot


Damn....nice work! Have any nude pics?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Damn....nice work! Have any nude pics?




what a dick. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2007)

i'm really high. happy harvest!!!


----------



## stonerbean (Sep 27, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Damn....nice work! Have any nude pics?


haha WOW.... it went from zombies to nude pics of me... lol, awkward. .. but ya know, what ever floats ur boat.
ur awesome..

Oh.. and negative on that  sry


----------



## stonerbean (Sep 28, 2007)

avlon06 said:


> here is my really bad version of the Carona commercial
> 
> ">


 
this ones awesome.. lol 
they have 4 toes on each foot.. lol.


----------



## madcow (Oct 3, 2007)

stonerbean said:


> This damn zombie took me forever... but it kept me occupied for months.. Thank god for pot


 sweet I never knew u posted him!!! woot


----------



## madcow (Oct 3, 2007)

let us never forget this immaculate piece of art!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2007)

madcow said:


> let us never forget this immaculate piece of art!!!




my favorite.


----------



## 300zxfairlady (Oct 3, 2007)

Heres some of my work, these are all hand drawn with either watercolor, pen, and pencil


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2007)

pretty impressive.


----------



## 000420 (Oct 3, 2007)

300zxfairlady said:


> Heres some of my work, these are all hand drawn with either watercolor, pen, and pencil



wonderful...absolutely beautiful.....you are truly an artist.....I love your work...


----------



## Endoe (Oct 4, 2007)

How big are the originals? And are they for sale?


----------



## 000420 (Oct 4, 2007)

Endoe said:


> How big are the originals? And are they for sale?


I second that, I'll buy..I'll buy.....great works indeed...


----------



## 300zxfairlady (Oct 4, 2007)

The Shroom is 12" x 12" ( Water color)
The Casual Purple is 8" x 12" ( Water color)
The Cost for liberty is 24" x 30" ( Pencil + Watercolor)
Close up bud is 8" x 12" (Pen)
Casual Purple 8"x12" ( Pen+ Color Pencil)
Spaced is 8" x 12" ( Pen)

I have many more pieces in the form of cannabis

Im juss tryina get my work out there as much as possible, Iv had a passion for art ever since i was a kid and now im combining that with my passion for cannabis. I hope my art someday will be recognized in the Cannabis industry and thus will help with the process of Marijuana legalization  

PM me if your genuinly interested.


----------



## stonerbean (Oct 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> my favorite.


lol mine too


----------



## 420chazz (Oct 13, 2007)

*300zxfairlady* you have a lot of talent. if i saw that for sale i would definately buy it, they're beautiful.
an inspiration, i particularly liked the second last one.
peace
chazz


----------



## gemsta (Oct 15, 2007)

Wowee! Very nice 300zxfairlady, pretty amazing. Very detailed and very creative artwork. I like the bird, the big ass bud, and my fav is the one with the clouds and the marijuana leaf sun with all the beady little eyes staring. Its pretty cool.


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 16, 2007)

Let me know what you think, spent some good time on this instead of revising for exams...beh, who needs maths anyway?


----------



## donnieosmond (Oct 16, 2007)

Pretty neat. You should add some bubbles coming out of the tops of the letters and bursting in mid air. And maybe a small drop shadow


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 19, 2007)

Dead thread? It was pretty cool. I was gonna make some more but not if no ones here


----------



## donnieosmond (Oct 19, 2007)

No I still watch it. Keep going.


----------



## Weed Guy (Oct 19, 2007)

A little off topic but check these pieces of art done with MS Paint: 

TechEBlog » Top 5 MS Paint Masterpieces

The Videos are truly amazing....


----------



## gemsta (Oct 21, 2007)

Weed Guy said:


> TechEBlog » Top 5 MS Paint Masterpieces


The Venice one is really amazing if truly done in MS Paint. If these people are so talented they should move over to Photoshop, PS is super amazing for just about anything.


----------



## joemomma (Oct 21, 2007)

stonerbean said:


> This damn zombie took me forever... but it kept me occupied for months.. Thank god for pot


Very cool zombie! I love it!


----------



## Kant (Oct 22, 2007)

joemomma said:


> Very cool zombie! I love it!


you have a thing for zombies, don't you?


----------



## joemomma (Oct 22, 2007)

Kant said:


> you have a thing for zombies, don't you?


Damn, is it that obvious? Yeah, I love the creepy stuff!


----------



## Kant (Oct 22, 2007)

well let me just remind you, necrophilia is wrong


----------



## joemomma (Oct 22, 2007)

Kant said:


> well let me just remind you, necrophilia is wrong


Really? She never complains!


----------



## stonerbean (Oct 25, 2007)

hahaha im puffin for u two. (kant and joemomma)

hoot hoot


----------



## stonerbean (Oct 25, 2007)

joemomma said:


> Very cool zombie! I love it!


... and thanku!!!

hes pretty cool eh'. lol


----------



## EastSide (Nov 19, 2007)

Bored one night. Believe it or not, I wasn't even high when I drew this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2007)

EastSide said:


> Bored one night. Believe it or not, I wasn't even high when I drew this.



that's really cool.


----------



## stonerbean (Nov 20, 2007)

EastSide said:


> Bored one night. Believe it or not, I wasn't even high when I drew this.


 
sweet work!


----------



## stemseed (Jan 7, 2008)

Weed Guy said:


> A little off topic but check these pieces of art done with MS Paint:
> 
> TechEBlog » Top 5 MS Paint Masterpieces
> 
> The Videos are truly amazing....



wow, makes me want a tablet.


----------



## blonddie07 (Jan 11, 2008)

haha this is what i drew couple of nights ago.. a bit odd but i just drew what came on my mind.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2008)

blonddie07 said:


> haha this is what i drew couple of nights ago.. a bit odd but i just drew what came on my mind.







i like it.


----------



## EastSide (Jan 15, 2008)

ditto, pretty sweet


----------



## superskunkxnl (Jan 15, 2008)

mary jane the stoner goldfish


----------



## valuablevariable (Feb 19, 2008)

My picture


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 19, 2008)

valuablevariable said:


> My picture




wooooooo woooooooooo



you brought my thread back to life. thank you. i love your picture. very creative. rather tragic. it brings out deep emotions.......


----------



## xCrazyFoox (Feb 19, 2008)

Did this all with paint but got a few picture off of google and stuck em in their, But ohh well figured id show it to you all anyway. Did this one awhile ago with a buddy of mine bored one summer stoned with nothing better to do


----------



## Smoke133 (Feb 22, 2008)

I had some fun with this


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2008)

Smoke133 said:


> I had some fun with this


i see my name there. at least it wasn't on the dead dude. lol very nice pics. we need more.


----------



## panhead (Feb 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> my bunny
> View attachment 7098


Hahaha,that bunny looks like its hammered on hard drugs.

I love it.


----------



## Smoke133 (Feb 22, 2008)

some more fun!


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 22, 2008)

FDD's house at harvest time... can anyone beat that


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 22, 2008)

t0k3s said:


> FDD's house at harvest time... can anyone beat that



where's the bunny? you should put a little bunny in there. other than that.....


----------



## t0k3s (Mar 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> where's the bunny? you should put a little bunny in there. other than that.....


I also forgot kittie


----------



## MrsMcGreggor (Mar 23, 2008)

I love paint. use it all the time


----------



## gonedowntodie (Apr 5, 2008)

heres mine


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2008)

gonedowntodie said:


> heres mine



i love this one.


----------



## nysurfer12990 (Apr 6, 2008)

Lol i was baked tonight and saw this topic i feel i did pretty well for a dub to the head! 

Blunts for lIFE


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 6, 2008)

nysurfer12990 said:


> Lol i was baked tonight and saw this topic i feel i did pretty well for a dub to the head!
> 
> Blunts for lIFE


 
That's pretty damn good - and you did it using only mspaint?
WWW


----------



## nysurfer12990 (Apr 6, 2008)

White Widow Woman said:


> That's pretty damn good - and you did it using only mspaint?
> WWW


 
Yup only MS paint 

took a while i prolly could have done better =)


----------



## gonedowntodie (Apr 6, 2008)

panda attack!


----------



## lJamiel (Apr 8, 2008)

Apparently that was on Digg as the best.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2009)

we need some new pics .........................................


----------



## 000420 (Jan 5, 2009)

painted while listening to some Mozart.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 5, 2009)

000420 said:


> painted while listening to some Mozart.......



hey you. every time i dig up an old thread you show up.


----------



## 000420 (Jan 5, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> hey you. every time i dig up an old thread you show up.


I'm old skool, what can I say...


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 7, 2009)

them pandas are kick ass. i wanna learn to draw one them in paint


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 7, 2009)

oops forgot to add mine.


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 7, 2009)

im glad i found this and people are still painting im working on a bad ass 1 right now


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 7, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> oops forgot to add mine.



i would really like to know how you did this on paint


----------



## DWR (Jan 7, 2009)

Let me fire up me spliff !


----------



## DWR (Jan 7, 2009)

copyd it from this video...

[Youtube]q7vTeAiwTbs[/Youtube]

rofl...


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 8, 2009)

grodrowithme said:


> i would really like to know how you did this on paint




ok you cought me i copied and pasted from google. but you could totaly do that in paint. i have seen some ppls computers that have like a notepad thing and a pen and you can draw on the pad and it comes up in paint like ur drawing and the lines come out so perfect and all that. if i had one them i would do some crazy shit in paint.


----------



## grodrowithme (Jan 8, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> ok you cought me i copied and pasted from google. but you could totaly do that in paint. i have seen some ppls computers that have like a notepad thing and a pen and you can draw on the pad and it comes up in paint like ur drawing and the lines come out so perfect and all that. if i had one them i would do some crazy shit in paint.



yea but that not paint thats using a pen and a screen and like you said it just pops up in paint i goot a notebook that the screen flips around and lays down and you use it to write or draw pretty coll but im using paint its harder


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 9, 2009)

ok here we go. here is my real one. the first pic is what i was goin for and the second is what i came up with in with my paint skills. this took forever and i think it looks pimp. hope you like


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 9, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> ok here we go. here is my real one. the first pic is what i was goin for and the second is what i came up with in with my paint skills. this took forever and i think it looks pimp. hope you like



not too bad.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok...it's a concept, really, which is code for "I can't Draw in paint so I just use the smudger."


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 10, 2009)

thats sweet. i dont think its paint tho cuz i have never seen a smudger in paint.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 10, 2009)

i still love pepsi cola............


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 10, 2009)

Nah, it's the gimp, which should still count cuz it's like paint only better.


7cotton7 said:


> thats sweet. i dont think its paint tho cuz i have never seen a smudger in paint.


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jan 11, 2009)

*enjoy!*


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jan 11, 2009)

*some more.*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 12, 2009)

very nice, keep them coming.  pics that is.


----------



## GreenLeaf420 (Jan 12, 2009)

My contribution.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 12, 2009)

subscribed, i gotta do this


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 12, 2009)

just wanted to say sicc im lovin ur display pic.


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 12, 2009)

lol it was done on paint


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey, if anyone's interested here's the gimp.It's free, and it's a paint-like tool that does more, better selection of tools and the like.You can also edit photos with it. Play around with it, it's fun.It's how I made my pic.http://www.download.com/GIMP/3000-2192_4-10073935.html
WHen it saved my pic, it saved it as a .xcf...I just changed it by renaming it to .jpg, and it uploaded fine.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok, I just did this..It's a tribute to Bob Ross.Again, I used the gimp's paint tools, and I relied heavily on smudging.Sorry Bob Ross,wish it was better.It's a happy accident,lol.


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ok, I just did this..It's a tribute to Bob Ross.Again, I used the gimp's paint tools, and I relied heavily on smudging.Sorry Bob Ross,wish it was better.It's a happy accident,lol.View attachment 294949



holy fuck ..... small sized it looks real, non the less in big size it looks awesome..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks, that was a lot of smudging, lol.For a quick pic of your present, go to the hottest girl thread....


DWR said:


> holy fuck ..... small sized it looks real, non the less in big size it looks awesome..


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks, that was a lot of smudging, lol.For a quick pic of your present, go to the hottest girl thread....




 u do look cute


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

Well, thanks..so post some more paint pics so we don't hijack!!!


DWR said:


> u do look cute


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 12, 2009)

I like it!!!


DWR said:


>


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 12, 2009)

diddnt know so much could be done with "PAINT" shiit makes me wana color somethin


----------



## DWR (Jan 12, 2009)

heheeee


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2009)

weee heee heee, i love it.


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2009)

nice.............


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2009)

i'm about to get myself a kebab, with coctails sauce, chilly sauce & salad..

no onions or tamatos for me

the red stuff is sauce


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

May I present...Gimme Some Skin.


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2009)

looks like an ant... or some kind of face.. supposed to b a face, but lets face it.. it looks like an ant


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2009)

well i downloaded the program, now i just have to use it. lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

It's not hard. Just use the paint tools, for starters, they're easy.I figured it out, you can, too.


fdd2blk said:


> well i downloaded the program, now i just have to use it. lol


----------



## SmokerOfLightning (Jan 13, 2009)

i put all those dots in there one at a time, real fucking high.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2009)

test pic using gimp, .......


----------



## SmokerOfLightning (Jan 13, 2009)

originally the tits were eyes, but it morphed into this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2009)

SmokerOfLightning said:


> i put all those dots in there one at a time, real fucking high.



well now i'm just embarrassed.


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2009)

no one like ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 13, 2009)

DWR said:


> no one like ?


i love them all.


----------



## DWR (Jan 13, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i love them all.




heh, yeah they all are fucking crazy pics man ..... its quite funny, great thread man +rep...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome!


SmokerOfLightning said:


> i put all those dots in there one at a time, real fucking high.


Cool program,isn't it?


fdd2blk said:


> test pic using gimp, ....... View attachment 295326


Nice one!


SmokerOfLightning said:


> originally the tits were eyes, but it morphed into this.


Here are mine again,in case ya missed them!


Stoney McFried said:


> May I present...Gimme Some Skin.View attachment 295246





Stoney McFried said:


> Ok, I just did this..It's a tribute to Bob Ross.Again, I used the gimp's paint tools, and I relied heavily on smudging.Sorry Bob Ross,wish it was better.It's a happy accident,lol.View attachment 294949


----------



## 000420 (Jan 14, 2009)

here is my first attempt with gimp...this program is really cool...


----------



## chronik4lyfe (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 14, 2009)

It is, isn't it?I like the blending you can do.There's a lot you can do with it, I haven't figured it all out yet.


000420 said:


> here is my first attempt with gimp...this program is really cool...


----------



## Baz (Jan 14, 2009)

Why i never seen this thread before lol


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 14, 2009)

dam baz them are great. good job


----------



## Baz (Jan 15, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> dam baz them are great. good job


 Thanks, i get kinda bored sometimes


----------



## growingthatgreen (Jan 26, 2009)

will be creating a master peace!


----------



## superhighme (Jan 29, 2009)

The Rockasaurus!!  I got skillz to pay the billz!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 29, 2009)

superhighme said:


> The Rockasaurus!!  I got skillz to pay the billz!


i love it.


----------



## superhighme (Jan 29, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i love it.


yay. well Ill try and make some more sometime. Im obviously a really great artist.


----------



## smithb63 (Feb 17, 2009)

check it out....


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 17, 2009)

smithb63 said:


> check it out....


so far you are winning.


----------



## smithb63 (Feb 18, 2009)

sweet man thanks!!


----------

